# gotten better at dealing with dpd, now i just need help improving myself



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

ive gotten really good at managing dpdr, anxiety, and depression in the past few months but it just feels like im going day in day out and all i really look forward to is when i can lay in my bed at the end of the day and watch tv/play video games before i fall asleep. its like nothing really interests me bc it feels like nothing matters and i cant get myself out of my comfort zone. any tips? stuff like solipsism and determinism dont really bug me anymore but it just feels like im existing until i get out of this but i dont really know how to get out of it.


----------

